# Yellow/red zipp decal?



## h2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Has anyone seen this before? I looked through the zipp website but it mentions nothing about a yellow and red decal, only black and white. Not sure if this is a demo wheel or not...any comments are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

They are probably custom. I had a set of black with red outlines done for me at my lbs. I also had a set of solid red ones printed for me as well.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Check out this site, they'll do pretty much anything you want. Just contact Martin and tell him what you want.
BIKESDECALS | Stickers for bicycles | Customized decals and Stickers | Calcomanias para bicicletas


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Might also be a pair of demo wheels; I've seen Zipp wheels in my LBS with similar color scheme and they were demo wheels.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

My dealer had demo wheels with the yellow decal (red outline). So my guess is that these are demos.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep, Demo wheels. If you're thinking of buying them, be sure you know their history. You can use acetone to remove those labels and put on new black or white labels if that's what you want.


----------



## h2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the comments... They were actually on eBay which I won the auction, but for some reason I thought the stickers came in yellow for 2013. Not sure why I thought that..I guess I was looking too hard at the 303/firecrest plus the hubs and totally overlooked the demo sticker. 

The seller's description just states there are some light scratches on the wheel but nothing about whether or not they are true... As a newb, can I please ask for your thoughts on the condition of the wheel? They look pretty good to me but mind you, I have an untrained eye... Thank you!


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm thinking they are a shop test set. probably very low usage. Check brake surfaces before the purchase from the shop.
I'm looking to replace my set after the car ran over them. I was on the bike at the time.
Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## h2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

dkilburn said:


> I'm thinking they are a shop test set. probably very low usage. Check brake surfaces before the purchase from the shop.
> I'm looking to replace my set after the car ran over them. I was on the bike at the time.
> Good luck with the purchase.


Hope you're ok! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Mine: Scott Addict 10 / Zipp 404 Firecrest


----------



## le duke (Oct 15, 2014)

Like the heinous colors of Fizik demo saddles, those are demo wheels.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

